# NetworkManager weigert sich PPPD zu starten

## ConiKost

Moin,

ich habe hier ein kleines Problem.. Ich benutze den NetworkManager und unter Gnome das passende nm-applet.

LAN, WLAN laufen soweit damit problemlos. Will nun dazu auch meine eingebaute UMTS-Karte nutzen.

Mit vmdial und net.ppp0 geht soweit das, würde aber gerne über den NetworkManager das auch regeln.

Leider klappt das nicht. NetworkManager aktiviert meine Karte, scheitert dann aber, weil es versucht dhcpcd auf dem ttyACM0 interface zu starten. Was eigentlich auch blödsinn, den zuerst müsste pppd starten und dann auf diesem Interface dhcpcd.

Was läuft hier falsch?

Das ist meine Logausgabe "NM_SERIAL_DEBUG=1 /usr/sbin/NetworkManager --no-daemon" von:

```

NetworkManager[3805]: <warn> (ttyACM0): failed to look up interface index

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): new GSM device (driver: 'cdc_acm' ifindex: -1)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/3

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): now managed

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) starting connection 'Vodafone (D2) WebSessions 1'

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 4 -> 6 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 6 -> 4 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 3983

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

dhcpcd[3983]: version 5.2.8 starting

dhcpcd[3983]: ttyACM0: interface not found or invalid

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): DHCPv4 client pid 3983 exited with status 1

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) scheduled...

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) started...

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 7 -> 9 (reason 5)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Marking connection 'Vodafone (D2) WebSessions 1' invalid.

NetworkManager[3805]: <warn> Activation (ttyACM0) failed.

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> Activation (ttyACM0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Timeout) complete.

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): device state change: 9 -> 3 (reason 0)

NetworkManager[3805]: <info> (ttyACM0): deactivating device (reason: 0).

```

emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.9.24 (default/linux/amd64/10.0/desktop/gnome, gcc-4.5.1, glibc-2.12.1-r3, 2.6.36-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_L9400_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 07 Nov 2010 17:45:03 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p9

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.6.3

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.68

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.5.1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.82

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.35 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA AdobeFlash-10.1 dlj-1.1 PUEL skype-eula"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -mmmx -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mssse3 -msse4.1 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -mfpmath=sse"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,-z,now"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS="gzip"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS="-f9"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X Xaw3d a52 aac alsa amd64 avahi bash-completion bindist bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cracklib crypt css cups dbus dts dvb dvd encode exif ffmpeg flac ftp gimp gnome gnome-keyring gnutls gpm gstreamer gtk iconv idn imagemagick ipv6 java javascript jingle jpeg jpeg2k lame lcms libnotify lm_sensors lzo matroska mikmod mmx mng motif mp3 mpeg multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nsplugin offensive ogg openal opengl oss pam pdf png policykit pulseaudio python qt4 readline samba scanner session slang slp smp sndfile snmp spell sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification suid svg symlink tcpd theora threads tiff truetype udev unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis wifi x264 xcb xcomposite xft xinerama xml xscreensaver xulrunner xvid zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" PHP_TARGETS="php5-2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" SANE_BACKENDS="net" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## energija

Hallo!

Habe exakt selbes Problem bei mir! und finde keine Loesung...

Hast du eine gefunden?

lg

----------

## energija

Also bei mir hat folgendes geholfen:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6496499.html

lg

----------

